# Benelli SBE floating 4th shell?



## GHG Grinder (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a newer Benelli SBE and it won't float the 4th shell. It'd sure be nice for spring snows only. Any way to make it float it?


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

i dont think that you can do it because they didnt intened on it being done with this gun


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

The old version SBE's you can, but my 2004 SBE 2 you cant float a shell either. They must have changed something on if for some reason..
Bandhunter


----------



## hunten_66 (Sep 28, 2004)

i think that i read that also but the Beretta allows you to still LOL


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I've never seen anyone actually float a 4th on any gun, but have heard about this. If your gun will float a 4th, it is illegal since Canadian and US waterfowling laws require no more than 3 for all Fall hunting. Someone I don't know very well claims to have received a big fine in Sask. for using an older model SBE because of this very thing, even though his only held 3 at the time. I've got an older model SBE and have never tried it - probably should just to see if I've got one of the technically non-compliant ones. If a change was made, it was most likely so the gun would be fully compliant, even if not actually used that way.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

This may sound like a stupid question, but what do you mean by "floating" the fourth shell?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Floating the fourth shell means allowing a shell to sit under the bolt while still having one in the chamber and two in the magazine. This issue was fixed on the SBE a while back, but others I have talked with that bought the Stooger 2000 tell me they can do this with that gun.

Not sure about the Canada thing that Dan mentioned, but I do know one guy that was ticketed in MO this fall for it. The warden watched him shoot four rounds without slipping in another shell. No sympathy for him though as he knew the rules.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I knew that with my SBE I could have a shell under the bolt with one in the chamber but I never tried shooting like this...I thought it seemed a little dangerous.

Is this not the same as taking the plug out and having an extra shell in the magazine, or is this a way to theroretically get around that rule?


----------

